# New From Fernandes - 12 String V Meant For Extreme Metal



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2013)

Melechesh Facebook said:


> Introducing Vortex SCIMITAR - Ashmedi's signature 12 String V shape electric guitar by Fernandes Guitars
> Check it out at NAMM 2013
> 
> A DIFFERENT APPROACH TO RIFFING IN EXTREME METAL



Gotta say, I'm intrigued by this to say the least.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 22, 2013)

Weird!

I know Matt from High on Fire and Brett from Mastodon have some First Act 9-strings (standard bottom 3 strings, doubled top 3) that they use fairly often. I wonder what a 12-string sounds like through a high gain amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2013)

Whoah.....
















Fernandes still exists?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoah.....
> 
> Fernandes still exists?



Yeah, they make some great stuff.

As for this 12-string... dunno what I think really. Could be a cool new approach or it could be bloody awful.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 22, 2013)

This is very, very interesting! I recall the dude from Napalm Death using something along those lines too.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 22, 2013)

Goodbye money.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 22, 2013)

Loomer said:


> This is very, very interesting! I recall the dude from Napalm Death using something along those lines too.


The code is red, long live the code.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 22, 2013)

Loomer said:


> This is very, very interesting! I recall the dude from Napalm Death using something along those lines too.



Yep, it was an Ibanez RG 12-string.

You can see it on the video for "Silence Is Deafening".


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 22, 2013)

Melechesh fucking rules, btw, if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 22, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Yep, it was an Ibanez RG 12-string.
> 
> You can see it on the video for "Silence Is Deafening".




Nope. Bc Rich gunslinger


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 22, 2013)

hmmm I like but it only has a bridge pickup a single coil in the neck would be awesome for cleans


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 22, 2013)

Love that headstock, 12 strings headstock usually look like paddles, this one flows well. 

Dean should take notes. This headstock is smaller than theirs 6 strings


----------



## Skullet (Jan 22, 2013)

Pic of the whole guitar is on their Facebook page , looks good to me and a new revolver 7 string and their 2013 catalouge is up as well


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 22, 2013)

Pretty swift idea. I wonder how well it will do...


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Loomer (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd really dig a 6-string version of this as well.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 22, 2013)

Loomer said:


> I'd really dig a 6-string version of this as well.



You are just a sucker for single pickup guitars


----------



## themike (Jan 22, 2013)

Seems like a very odd, niche type of guitar. Melechesh rules.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2013)

7 string version would be cool too.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 22, 2013)

I've used a 12 string for heavy music a bit and its a cool sound. With lots of gain everything just sounds like its coming out of a doomy organ. However, you lose a lot of heaviness because the high octave strings are louder and more cutting than the low strings. Basically, if you have a low chugging part it loses all the chug quality. I generally played my Hamer 12 string with octave strings on only the top 4. The bottom two strings were regular single wound strings.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 22, 2013)

Mega-Mads said:


> Nope. Bc Rich gunslinger



I asked Mitch about this, he told me that BC Rich sent him a guitar to try out. He ended up liking it and keeping it - although it was supposed to be a loan!


----------



## Sofos (Jan 26, 2013)

Melechesh is an amazing band, and I've heard some of the stuff they do played on 12 strings, works really well. Plus, Ashmedi supports my band (see sig below). 

For those wondering about Melechesh:


----------



## Nag (Jan 26, 2013)

pos : it's a V

neg : EMG pickup

question : does it come with a ninja ? with a hot flexible ninja girl ?


----------



## Sofos (Jan 27, 2013)

Taken from the 2013 Fernandes catalog.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2013)

Bravo on that HS. Making a metal looking 12 string HS would be hard enough. Making it not look huge and ugly? I would have said impossible, until I saw this. Really cool.


----------



## XEN (Jan 27, 2013)

That headstock is perfect. I LOVE electric 12 strings. This is very cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

The more I see this, the more I want it.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jan 27, 2013)

huh?


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 28, 2013)

GIVE IT TO ME!


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have literally always wanted a 12-string V. Too bad I'm poor, this is very tempting.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm oddly interested in this. Maybe it's just morbid curiosity


----------



## engage757 (Jan 28, 2013)

what's with the Arabic/Muslim lady in the ad?


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2013)

No idea who that is.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 28, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> I'm oddly interested in this. Maybe it's just morbid curiosity



Yeah, I'm in the same boat. This seems very cool to me


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 28, 2013)

engage757 said:


> what's with the Arabic/Muslim lady in the ad?



That was my favorite part


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 28, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat. This seems very cool to me



Buy one....play it for ten minutes....sell it to me at 70% of the price.


----------



## Rojne (Jan 28, 2013)

I want to see some vids of it.. and Melechesh are quite evil, I love black metal bands who writes about other mythologies and such more than the average christianity-sheit!


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 28, 2013)

Rick said:


> No idea who that is.



It say right there in the ad. Ashmedi guitarist/vocalist of Melechesh. Granted he is hidden...kinda...


----------



## engage757 (Jan 28, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That was my favorite part




hahaha! 

Someone didn't agree with us. Some evil, black metalhead with no sense of humor.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone know any songs where this guy uses a 12-strings? I'm curious as to how it sounds.

In my search, though, I have found out I like this band.


----------



## Rojne (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeh, I really wonder how it sounds!? 

..intrigued, very yes..


----------



## Sofos (Jan 28, 2013)

this is the only clip i could find of Ashmedi playing a 12 string.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 28, 2013)

engage757 said:


> what's with the Arabic/Muslim lady in the ad?


Someone who'll give you shit when you engage er...her, let's say.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 28, 2013)

here are some more pics of Ashmedi and the 12 string, 2 of which are live (can't find footage, sorry)














And here is an awesome picture of him I ran into around a year ago:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

Damn, I love his face in the last picture. Don't even give a fuck.


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> It say right there in the ad. Ashmedi guitarist/vocalist of Melechesh. Granted he is hidden...kinda...



Yes, I see that but I've still never heard of him.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 28, 2013)

If that headstock was reversed...
That'd be killer.


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 29, 2013)

Tristoner7 said:


> If that headstock was reversed...
> That'd be killer.



Nitpicking 101, right here


----------



## Sleazy_D (Jan 29, 2013)

kinda sweet lookin'


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 30, 2013)

That character in the top fernandes ad looks sketchy, like a Disney villain or something. Scarey stuff.
-Brent


----------



## epsylon (Jan 30, 2013)

As far as Ashmedi goes, he's also a super nice guy. I've seen them 3 times if I remember correctly and talked a bit with him at one of the shows. Don't know if they have toured the US but they're fucking great live.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 30, 2013)

Saw someone demoing it at NAMM. Maybe it was him? Whoever it was, he kinda only played Sepultura type of riffs, so it wasn't that exciting and I moved on.


----------



## jawbreaker (Jan 30, 2013)

I digz. I normally hate V's but this one has my approval


----------



## Sofos (Jan 30, 2013)

I talked to Ashmedi, he said that there will be video footage of him playing the Scimitar soon. He wouldn't say how soon, but at least we know it's on it's way. I'd wager within the week.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 1, 2013)

Via his Facebook: 


> For information on where or how to obtain the Vortex SCIMITAR Ashmedi signature model 12 string write : [email protected] ( USA) and [email protected] ( World)


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 5, 2013)

What, we can't just walk into Guitar Center and find a 12 string V?


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 5, 2013)

This is more interesting than the 7, 8, 9, 10 string giant fretboard trends.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2013)

HRC51 said:


> This is more interesting than the 7, 8, 9, 10 string giant fretboard trends.



So brave.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 22, 2013)

short clip of Ashmedi playing this. start at 1:15


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry for the necrobump, but does anyone know if they're actually making these things? I'd like to buy one but for the life of me I cannot find evidence of any of them being made at any point (other than for the band last year).


----------



## Mega-Mads (Feb 17, 2014)

Its on their website:
Vortex Scimitar (New for 2013)


I cant find a dealer who sells them though.


----------

